# Opinions



## bpd2005 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's the story.....

Never wanted to be a cop. No thoughts, no desires, no experience in law enforcement, or anything until about 5 years ago. Took the civil service exam, scored high, got called by a specific police department. Was completely honest in filling out all of the background information, and was eventually was called in for an interview. Bombed the interview completely. Apparently, I had an ex-girlfriend who "f___n" hates me. I made a few mistake after we broke up, and I admit that. Nothing big like physical or verbal abuse, but stupid "s__t" like telling her I cheated on her and sending her flowers after the fact. My fault, I was completely wrong. Anyways, I mentioned her in the paperwork, and the PD contacted her. When questioned about that in the interview, I lied because I was embrassed about it and because I didn't feel comfortable about talking about my love life w/ complete strangers. Other than that, I am completely clean (college degree, no arrests, no tickets, good credit, etc..). Needless to say, I was denied.

Since then I have improved my resume (Investigative exp., Firearm License, EMT Cert.) and started applying to PD's all over NE. Now that you now the story, my question to all you LEO's is this "Will this disqualify me again in the future???" 

Thanks .......


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Lying disqualifies you always! Next time be honest. Everyone has issues, just be truthful in explaining yours.


----------



## bpd2005 (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. It was just embrassing at the time and I was young (23) when it happened. Now that I'm older - I don't think it should be problem. 

Thanks again .....


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Don't be suprised if it comes back to bite ya. Some P.Ds want to know about other p.ds you applies to so they can find out you told them.


----------

